# Phuket expat families, I need you! :-)



## Harrisfamily

Hello everyone, I'm Eugenie and new to this forum.
My family, which consists of husband, 12 year old and 3 year old sons and 4 mth daughter want to move to phuket in about a year. The reason for this move, like so many others, is to get out of this live to work life which means we spend so little time as a family because we work all the time. Cue a simpler life?
I have spent about 2 months travelling there as an early twenty something and my husband and I spent a couple of childless weeks in Thailand in 2014 (we left them with my parents!)...what we know of Thailand, makes us want to try a family life out there. What's to lose?
I am British, husband Jamaican and we have previously lived in Bermuda for 4 yrs so know a bit about expat life.
We are taking a family holiday March 31st-12th April to see how the kids get on in phuket. <Snip>
I have a retail banking background (branch manager) and my husband is a general builder and electrician. No ideas about jobs but our rental income from home would cover basic living costs. We do know that international schools are out of the question price wise so may have to home school?
Any advice would be really appreciated!!


----------



## Harrisfamily

Anyone?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Hello,
I'm a retired American living in Kamala, Phuket since 2009.
I'm surprised no one has answered you.
I don't know how much your rental income is, but, what you want to do will prove to be much more expensive than you think.
Thailand has laws against any expat working in a field that a Thai, theoretically, could do. I doubt you'd find any banking related position. The same goes for your husband.
If you could find a legal jobs, that provided work permits, you wouldn't have to make the quarterly trip to renew your Visas. This costs B6,000 per person each time.
As an expat, you'd have to pay for your own health insurance. Schooling for the kids would be quite expensive. Home schooling sounds good, but, it doesn't count for much on a job resume. 
Yes, it's more economical to live here. And, it is wonderful. But, you'd better have a reliable income source to cover all expenses.
Good luck.


----------



## Harrisfamily

Thank you for replying! 
We would have about £1000 per month from renting our property in UK. I was thinking we could go down the teaching route and get education visas before coming out as we want to learn the language anyway. 
Would I have to get edu visas for kids or can they come under ours as dependents?
I don't think we would HAVE to work but would be good to build relationships. We certainly have time to look.
I get what you are saying about resume. Our plan would be phuket for a year and then, if we can and want to, make it more permanent.
We are good at living on the cheap!!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

£1000 is around ฿51k. That would require to live on the poor.
I don't know how the kid's visas would work. An Ed Visa is fine, but, most TEFL schools charge ฿15k-20k for the course and certificate. Actual teaching jobs are scarce since so many come here to do it.
Housing around ฿20k for basic house with Wi-Fi, electric, cable. You could easily spend ฿500 per day on food and water. ฿15k per month. This leaves only ฿16k for phone, transportation, medical, and everything else. 
I hate to sound negative, but, it's highly unlikely a family of your size could make it.


----------



## karstenaichholz

1k GBP is indeed on the very low end. Doable, but you'd make a lot of sacrifices.

Phuket is one of the richest provinces of Thailand (and thus also one of the more expensive ones). Without a job, I wouldn't recommend moving there in your situation.

If you are on this kind of budget, I'd recommend something less touristy where your money goes further. Outskirts of Chiang Rai / Chiang Mai / Ubon Ratchathani would be options. Close to an expat community (as well as medical facilities, etc.), but very affordable.

In terms of jobs, your best bet is probably Bangkok. Based on your job experience, I think your best odds would be either teaching English or doing an online marketing job with a tech or e-commerce company in Bangkok (e.g. Agoda, Lazada). There's also a chance of an English teaching job at one of the above location which might provide housing. Between a modest local salary and your rental income, it might be enough to make it financially.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

adisont said:


> Karsten is right for all above, online business would be great idea for family with kids.
> 
> The internet is terrific. However, the vast majority of online business' - those that are an individual running out of their home sort of thing - never come close to generating any money, let alone a livable income.
> 
> Don't count on starting it here.


----------



## Harrisfamily

Thanks for your advice all.
I am confident that we can budget, particularly as we managed to do it in Bermuda which is one of the most expensive countries to live in in the world but agree, perhaps the north is better. I do like Chang Mai but is a backpackers paradise and very polluted by all accounts, not great for longer term. I will look into this.

I guess, spending time, even if it's a couple of months, in Phuket would be a good 'baby steps' experience for integrating children. Get to know climate, food, people and then move the fam further North. We can have a year supplementing rental income with savings (though not ideal). Maybe it's a case of see when we get there? 
I know it might sound a bit short sighted, but what is there to lose? We can afford to at least have a year out there and then if we can't make it more permanent, we can return, still having kept our family home and rental property.

I would love especially my 12 year old to meet other expat kids whilst we're holidaying in April, to speak to them and get to know their experiences. Any idea how I can organise this?

Thanks again!!

It was never supposed to be easy.....


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Who says it's not supposed to be easy?  But, if you're trying to get away from a stressful life. relocating with major under funding won't do it. If you really have enough to gamble for a year, with no long term downside if it doesn't work out, then fine. But, be honest with yourself.

I'm an old guy so kids weren't an expense. But, I taught ex-pat children for 3 years here. Making friends is very difficult for them anywhere outside of a school. And, even then it's difficult because most are here for one month to 6 months, then go "home". The long term ex-pat kids have a difficult time with Thai kids since they don't usually speak the others language.


----------



## evman

I am a newbie to this site and I want to add a comment.
I live in Manchester and am now out of work, been looking for 4 months with no success. My wife is Thai and she originates from the Songklha area. I am 58 and feel it is time to start a new life in Thailand maybe in the hat Yai area. Going to my rent house for a year or so and see what happens.
I say go for it because you know you can always come back to UK.
Life is an adventure. Enjoy!


----------



## ID fatigue

karstenaichholz said:


> 1k GBP is indeed on the very low end. Doable, but you'd make a lot of sacrifices.
> 
> Phuket is one of the richest provinces of Thailand (and thus also one of the more expensive ones). Without a job, I wouldn't recommend moving there in your situation.
> 
> If you are on this kind of budget, I'd recommend something less touristy where your money goes further. Outskirts of Chiang Rai / Chiang Mai / Ubon Ratchathani would be options. Close to an expat community (as well as medical facilities, etc.), but very affordable.
> 
> In terms of jobs, your best bet is probably Bangkok. Based on your job experience, I think your best odds would be either teaching English or doing an online marketing job with a tech or e-commerce company in Bangkok (e.g. Agoda, Lazada). There's also a chance of an English teaching job at one of the above location which might provide housing. Between a modest local salary and your rental income, it might be enough to make it financially.


As an add on to other comments: I live outside Chiang Rai - sort of in between Chiang Rai and Mae Sai. I rent a fairly nice sized 3 bed, 2 bath, walled & gated house for TB 2.5K. So rents can be reasonable. If you wanted to start to next week, there is am English teaching job open in Mae Sai - at least I received a call last week but can not take the position. The pay offered was TB 30K plus a free dorm room.

My take on the matter is that without supplemental income, £1000 for a family your size is a stretch.... My family consists of me, one 9 yrs son, and my Thai wife. We do many things the Thai way and spend a lot more than what you're allotting.


----------

